# Audit Your Inspectors



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2022)

I don't do it often, but sometimes you have to check up on the quality of the work being performed by inspectors that work for you.  In this case, I had a suspicion about an electrical inspector and had the opportunity to go to the jobsite at the request of the building inspector for a framing issue he wanted me to look at.  While there I discovered these issues (just some of what I found) that were blatantly obvious to me.  This is a PASSED electrical rough.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 1, 2022)

So ... what can you do?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2022)

e hilton said:


> So ... what can you do?


I revoked the passed inspection, failed it, notified the contractor of the violations, and covered the issues with the inspector.


----------



## steveray (Feb 1, 2022)

Sooooo....grounds not made up? open KO....ocpd over 80"...Something with the drywall screws?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2022)

steveray said:


> Sooooo....grounds not made up? open KO....ocpd over 80"...Something with the drywall screws?


And the panelboard schedule showed a full panel, therefore the 6'7" rule is also violated.


----------



## bill1952 (Feb 1, 2022)

steveray said:


> Something with the drywall screws?


or no ground on ground lug?


----------



## ICE (Feb 1, 2022)

Those pictures are small potatoes ....and by the way inspectors do not work for you....they work with you.

There was a day when managers took me aside and instructed me to never write corrections if another inspector has signed an approval....and if I was there to check off corrections that were previously written by another inspector I could not cite new corrections. While getting spanked I was told, "You don't have to write every violation that you find."

That exact day I had a final inspection for a new SFR.  I had not been there before and there was a correction from the last attempt to final the dwelling.  That correction was related to a basement staircase.  As I walked up the driveway I saw that the electric service panel cover was open and there was not one AFCI circuit breaker.  The contractor was standing next to the panel.  I told him that I could not sign a final approval.  He became upset.  He stated that he was facing liquidated damages if the card was not signed.  Apparently the owners were hot to move in.  Well I explained that I am not allowed to write corrections and I certainly understand his dilemma.  I offered to write a notice stating, "Sorry I missed you" and then he could wait for the previous inspector.

So he became upset enough that I offered to break the new rule and tear him apart with corrections.  Either way there would not be a final approval.  He declined both options.

Over the years I have refused to follow behind a few inspectors. Some just haven't a clue and some have the wrong clue.  Others make it too difficult such as the slip in the picture.

As to not writing corrections....what a joke that is.  I not only wrote every worthy correction that I ever encountered, I went so far as to pull the electric power now and then.  One thing that I never did was confront any inspector unless I was asked about it.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 1, 2022)

I believe all inspectors within an AHJ or 3rd party should get together and audit each other. One of the biggest issues builders have with inspectors is inconsistency in applying the code.  Once all inspectors are on the same page or reasonably close then the job sites should in start to become uniform.  

Group up two inspectors a month and have them spend the day, one is point person and other observes.


----------



## ICE (Feb 1, 2022)

Keystone said:


> I believe all inspectors within an AHJ or 3rd party should get together and audit each other. One of the biggest issues builders have with inspectors is inconsistency in applying the code.  Once all inspectors are on the same page or reasonably close then the job sites should in start to become uniform.
> 
> Group up two inspectors a month and have them spend the day, one is point person and other observes.


Auditing was supposed to take place with an assistant office manager going behind the inspector for a half day twice a year.  I’m not aware of it ever happening and had it been done it would not be worth much.

Communication between the inspectors is the only way to get them all on the same page.  Depending on the size of the workforce there are a few methods that range from bullpen sessions to a forum.  Where I worked there are more than 100 inspectors and a large number of engineers.  Years ago I proposed the creation of an in house forum that could be used for training and questions.  I envisioned a place where the members would be anonymous….they could post pictures and ask questions.  The engineers could answer questions and monitor answers.  The least experienced inspector could become as proficient as the most qualified inspector. We all had an IPhone and an iPad.  There could be face time calls and real time answers.

Jeff offered to provide space for a private section of this forum for free.  The district office managers shot it down.  Apparently the thought of having all of the inspectors able to write corrections with the same zeal as the top inspectors was more than they could handle.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 2, 2022)

ICE said:


> Auditing was supposed to take place with an assistant office manager going behind the inspector for a half day twice a year.  I’m not aware of it ever happening and had it been done it would not be worth much.
> 
> Communication between the inspectors is the only way to get them all on the same page.  Depending on the size of the workforce there are a few methods that range from bullpen sessions to a forum.  Where I worked there are more than 100 inspectors and a large number of engineers.  Years ago I proposed the creation of an in house forum that could be used for training and questions.  I envisioned a place where the members would be anonymous….they could post pictures and ask questions.  The engineers could answer questions and monitor answers.  The least experienced inspector could become as proficient as the most qualified inspector. We all had an IPhone and an iPad.  There could be face time calls and real time answers.
> 
> Jeff offered to provide space for a private section of this forum for free.  The district office managers shot it down.  Apparently the thought of having all of the inspectors able to write corrections with the same zeal as the top inspectors was more than they could handle.



That’s a hefty personnel load, even more reason to offer a forum type as you described.  Tragic for the entire municipality when people are held at bay from obtaining their best. 

Kudos to Jeff and yourself on attempting to unify and resolve a problem we all know exists.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 2, 2022)

Jar, I know this is about electric inspections but I was just wondering if anyone here not in PA get's audited on accessibility inspections.
The problem here is the the state auditor comes after the building had a C. O. and the owner already changed something like hung a mirror over the lab to high. Sometimes they may audit a building 2 years after it was built. Owner took down grab bars to tile restroom, snow plow took down accessible parking space sign, door closers not adjusted right anymore for speed and weight. Had a audit just a few days after the C. O. was issued and I got written up because they already moved the microwave to a higher shelf out of accessible reach range..


----------



## steveray (Feb 2, 2022)

ICE said:


> Auditing was supposed to take place with an assistant office manager going behind the inspector for a half day twice a year.  I’m not aware of it ever happening and had it been done it would not be worth much.
> 
> Communication between the inspectors is the only way to get them all on the same page.  Depending on the size of the workforce there are a few methods that range from bullpen sessions to a forum.  Where I worked there are more than 100 inspectors and a large number of engineers.  Years ago I proposed the creation of an in house forum that could be used for training and questions.  I envisioned a place where the members would be anonymous….they could post pictures and ask questions.  The engineers could answer questions and monitor answers.  The least experienced inspector could become as proficient as the most qualified inspector. We all had an IPhone and an iPad.  There could be face time calls and real time answers.
> 
> Jeff offered to provide space for a private section of this forum for free.  The district office managers shot it down.  Apparently the thought of having all of the inspectors able to write corrections with the same zeal as the top inspectors was more than they could handle.


Yep...I've been trumpeting TBCF to all of the CT folks....very few participate..


----------



## jar546 (Feb 2, 2022)

Rick18071 said:


> Jar, I know this is about electric inspections but I was just wondering if anyone here not in PA get's audited on accessibility inspections.
> The problem here is the the state auditor comes after the building had a C. O. and the owner already changed something like hung a mirror over the lab to high. Sometimes they may audit a building 2 years after it was built. Owner took down grab bars to tile restroom, snow plow took down accessible parking space sign, door closers not adjusted right anymore for speed and weight. Had a audit just a few days after the C. O. was issued and I got written up because they already moved the microwave to a higher shelf out of accessible reach range..


I am more than familiar with PA's auditing of accessibility and have been through a lot of audits with L&I since I was a Building Official for 8 different municipalities, 5 at the same time at one point.  What you described is accurate which is why I made the decision to take photos at every accessibility final for every commercial project.  This way, we had documented proof of the condition of the building and accessibility components during the time of inspection.  PA L&I will still write up those issues but the proof is still there to share with the local governing body and the supervisor for L&I if there were any issues.

In Florida we are not audited and when it comes to the enforcement of accessibility codes, which we have, overall the building code industry is lackluster at best.  There is no accessibility license here but every inspection discipline includes accessibility competency testing as part of inspector licensing.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 2, 2022)

jar546 said:


> I am more than familiar with PA's auditing of accessibility and have been through a lot of audits with L&I since I was a Building Official for 8 different municipalities, 5 at the same time at one point. What you described is accurate which is why I made the decision to take photos at every accessibility final for every commercial project. This way, we had documented proof of the condition of the building and accessibility components during the time of inspection. PA L&I will still write up those issues but the proof is still there to share with the local governing body and the supervisor for L&I if there were any issues.



Yea, I showed the state accessibility auditor a photo with the date of the final inspection of the microwave on a lower shelf but he wrote me up anyway.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 3, 2022)

Rick18071 said:


> Yea, I showed the state accessibility auditor a photo with the date of the final inspection of the microwave on a lower shelf but he wrote me up anyway.


Yes, they are still going to write you up.  The point of the photos was for your protection when the city managers and elected officials call you out on it.  It is solely a CYA.  If the violation exists, they will write it up.


----------

